# Non adjustable carb. running too lean



## bcjm (May 29, 2015)

I have a 10 hp Tecumseh engine has to run in full choke. I have cleaned the carb two times. Since the jet is not adjustable, is there anything I can do other than replacing it?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Nope. Time to replace it. Putting those non-adjustable carbs in there was a very poor decision by the engine manufacturer.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Did you Overlook the [Mixture] Screw on the side? The hole on the end is very small. I use the clip for the float needle to clean it.


----------



## bcjm (May 29, 2015)

I did clean the small jet on the side. That is a fixed non adjustable jet also.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

As suggested earlier, just replace it, and stop wasting your time. Carburetor for Tecumseh 632334 632334A Craftsman HM70 HM80 HMSK80 7HP 8HP 9HP | eBay


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

Carburetor Carb for Tecumseh 632370A 632370 632110 Fits HM100 HMSK100 HMSK90 748347710106 | eBay

here is the carburetor you need. i have the same one on my ariens 1032 and it works great


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Ditto, they are great carbs, gotten an handful there.


----------



## bcjm (May 29, 2015)

Took the main jet bolt out. I did something in the center opening. Clean it again. It runs fine now. Thank you everyone.


----------

